# How do you find a hair that suits you?



## acne (Oct 12, 2019)

Hello! So I'm not too educated on hair styles, the past few years I've chopped my hair into a pixie cut hair style in order to avoid dealing with it, counting it's so thick. However, I've been wanting to find a new hair style to fit my face.

There was this lady who was around my age who looked pretty average to me, nothing too much to bat an eye at. She had long brown hair and I didn't think much of it. However she recently got a haircut where she cut it and dyed it and she ended up looking like a model to me - I was stunned on how much hair could change your entire appearance. I've never actually once though that hair did anything like that until I saw it before my two eyes. She changed in one day and it was pretty amazing.

However, I'm unsure how I would find a hair color and style to match me. Is there any place where I could study such a thing? Or should I go around to salons and ask for their advice?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 12, 2019)

acne said:


> However, I'm unsure how I would find a hair color and style to match me. Is there any place where I could study such a thing? Or should I go around to salons and ask for their advice?



Yes, go to a salon and get a consultation.


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 20, 2019)

You can go to a salon and ask for a recommended hairstyle from an expert hairstylist or hairdresser. They are the one who knows best on what hairstyle suits you.


----------



## guptasahil1208 (Nov 19, 2019)

You Can See the Hair by visiting near Salon to your place or from online advertisement.


----------



## Lica (Nov 27, 2019)

I tried so many modern hairstyles since school and that's why my hairstylist advised me to check out some vintage ones. That's was really a good idea, that's how I stumbled upon hair roller article on Hairmadnesssalon. I tried to add some pictures of my current hairstyle in this post, but the button is kinda broken. Oh well.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Oct 11, 2020)

First go and look at hairstyles on google or YouTube and pick your favorite. Thereafter, try  mimic the hair style and see which is the right fit for you.


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Oct 13, 2020)

Do you know the lady well enough to talk to her? You could ask if she chose it or if she got advice at the salon. Maybe she has a hairdresser who's good at matching a style to a client and would have a good one for you.


----------



## Luisant Hair (Feb 5, 2021)

When choosing the right hairstyle, it's important to know your face shape and which hairstyles will best suit you.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

Luisant Hair said:


> When choosing the right hairstyle, it's important to know your face shape and which hairstyles will best suit you.



I agree. A small amount of research goes a long way.


----------

